
Build a retro gaming console with RetroPie - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/19/1/retropie
======
jansan
Usually I suck at implementing these kinds of projects, but even I was able to
set up a Retropie about a year ago. This is pretty easy and the result is
really worth the time and money if you are into retro games.

I just wish I was able to create a four player Gauntlet table one day.

